# Hawkinge bracelet thread...



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

OK so there are now lot's of Hawkinge owners out there in WIS land and I have certainly tried out every variation of NATO, Perlon and leather imaginable....so I'm satisfied that I have definately found those 'ideal' combo's with this piece.

I have also been thinking of bracelet options - there have been a couple posted on other Hawkinge related threads but I want to see the Killer combinations, so to get the ball rolling here's one as posted by Omega Cosmic Man a couple of weeks back it's an original vintage 18mm Omega Beads of Rice that looks killer...









Let's see some others...!


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Good idea for a thread. I've only had mine on the oem leather and a toxicnato nato strap. I've been thinking of getting a Hirsch liberty but those taper and I'm worried the taper will look very small. 

Any non tapering straps in the style of the oem in different colors? I haven't had much luck. They all seem to taper.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

A dedicated bracelet could be a great addition for mkii to market.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

The original IWC and JLC MK XI's were optionally fitted with bracelets - the RAF issue bracelet was a 'Bonklip' stainless steel that was manufactured in the UK.

Has anyone tried one of these? It does seem that a 'Beads of Rice' would be a natural fit as both the watch and the bracelet have a vintage look and feel.

I'm thinking of picking up an 18mm BoR from Yobokies, looks like it would have the right pedigree.








(image lifted from internet)

...above is an IWC MK XI on a 'Bonkilp' bracelet. I think many bracelet styles could work with the Hawkinge, so there is no correct bracelet for the watch but it does seem that the BoR or Bonklip (maybe also jubilee or even shark mesh) will suit the lugs and feel of the watch.

Anyone got any shots of these?


----------



## Kasamene (Mar 28, 2014)

In fact haven't seen any other Hawkinge on Bonklip or Bonklip-like yet, but pictured couple of weeks ago: https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/what-mkii-you-wearing-715447-476.html#post31180930


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank's Kasamene - found the shots...love the look, not for everyone but a very authentic vintage look...

















...so Kasamene, just for clarification the Bonklip bracelet adjusts for size by having both ends fixed together so that they 'slide' past each other and then when it is adjusted to the right size a clip is used to hold the bracelet to size?


----------



## Kasamene (Mar 28, 2014)

Absolutely, not for everyone, even because of initial barb-wire feel... But generally, after few weeks of use, I'm very happy with that cobo!
What comes to its adjusting, its exactly as you mentioned - regarding that mine isn't a genuine Bonklip product of course. As far as I remember Bonklip had a real clip instead of (let's say) pin. Hereby there are some instant pictures:









































BTW Parallel sections of the bracelet stick each other perfectly so there's no kind of shrinking while worn.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Here's one on mesh.....(image lifted from web)...anyone else?


----------



## Cauchy (May 18, 2015)

Image borrowed off instagram. Hawkinge on Strapcode mesh.


----------



## pplateau (Jul 2, 2006)

So, where's a pic of the Hawkinge on a Yobokies BOR?? Or another BOR?


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Is there a production bracelet out there with fitted end links that fits the Hawking case? Anyone?


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

I didn't think this would work, but I tried pairing a newly acquired IWC Beads of Rice for my Mark XII (in service) wiith the Hawkinge. The lug length is too different for the end links. Too bad as it would have been a cool looking combination!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes thats a shame, good try though!



ca_ng said:


> I didn't think this would work, but I tried pairing a newly acquired IWC Beads of Rice for my Mark XII (in service) wiith the Hawkinge. The lug length is too different for the end links. Too bad as it would have been a cool looking combination!
> 
> View attachment 10005194


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone else tried any bracelet options?


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

longstride said:


> OK so there are now lot's of Hawkinge owners out there in WIS land and I have certainly tried out every variation of NATO, Perlon and leather imaginable....so I'm satisfied that I have definately found those 'ideal' combo's with this piece.
> 
> I have also been thinking of bracelet options - there have been a couple posted on other Hawkinge related threads but I want to see the Killer combinations, so to get the ball rolling here's one as posted by Omega Cosmic Man a couple of weeks back it's an original vintage 18mm Omega Beads of Rice that looks killer...
> 
> ...


Could you please confirm the part numbers? If so - costs more than the watch!!!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow ..... or should that be Ouch!!


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

Interested to see if anyone else has solid options for a bracelet, but I'm pretty convinced this piece was born for a NATO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

CBeeZ said:


> Interested to see if anyone else has solid options for a bracelet, but I'm pretty convinced this piece was born for a NATO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or the splendid stock leather strap!


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

MrDagon007 said:


> Or the splendid stock leather strap!


After receiving the watch, the dimensions are a bit awkward on the NATO. The diameter is a tad small for the relatively thick case, and the NATO exaggerates this. Will be putting it back on the leather strap (which it looks great on).


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

ca_ng said:


> I didn't think this would work, but I tried pairing a newly acquired IWC Beads of Rice for my Mark XII (in service) wiith the Hawkinge. The lug length is too different for the end links. Too bad as it would have been a cool looking combination!
> 
> View attachment 10005194


.

Mr.Yao should offer a Bor bracelet like this one for the watch IMO.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

cuthbert said:


> .
> 
> Mr.Yao should offer a Bor bracelet like this one for the watch IMO.


Yes

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I have also taken to wearing mine on 'Perlon' style straps which do have a very definate 50's feel but also tend to match the watch nicely.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Vintage leather definately works for the Hawkinge but I think i'll have to reach out to Harold at Yobokies for one of his 'Beads of Rice' 18mm bracelets to fit the 'bracelet' look. I have found several 'Bonklip' style bracelets (not real ones) that also fit the bill - but I think the BoR is a little more classic for a vintage style watch like this.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

OK here are a couple of shots on a newly aquired BoR bracelet...

















it is an Ebay special but it seems to fit....I think there are better BoR bracelets about though.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I love the 'Hublot' Photo Bomb!!


----------



## maninatikihut (May 17, 2017)

I like this thread. I'm considering this watch, but I wish I had a bracelet option. I'm not enough of an aficionado to have my pulse on the bracelet market....


----------



## Yellowdrive (Jul 16, 2013)

I technically gave this watch to my wife, but after putting the Hawkinge on this new Strapcode, I may need to borrow it back for a while...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, the mesh really does work on the Hawkinge - great look.


----------



## jupiterfang (Mar 27, 2010)

I really like the rice beads bracelet, but not sure if the end matches the case and it cost 150+ for a decent one.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I think the Milanese mesh is my favorite of all the options shown.


----------



## jupiterfang (Mar 27, 2010)

I was wrong. I checked on Ebay again and you probably will spend 220+ for a good one


----------



## grantgreen (Sep 15, 2014)

Yellowdrive said:


> I technically gave this watch to my wife, but after putting the Hawkinge on this new Strapcode, I may need to borrow it back for a while...


Hi Yellowdrive,

is it possible that you might try putting on the rivet oyster bracelet of the nassau on the hawkinge?

cheers, grantgreen


----------



## grantgreen (Sep 15, 2014)

grantgreen said:


> Yellowdrive said:
> 
> 
> > I technically gave this watch to my wife, but after putting the Hawkinge on this new Strapcode, I may need to borrow it back for a while...
> ...


Nevermind - just realised that the Hawkinge has 18mm lugs


----------



## canni01 (Oct 13, 2016)

Bumping to see if anyone has found some other combinations... Really considering purchasing a hawkinage, however I really want a bracelet option.


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Has finally someone found a bracelet with end-links that fit this watch.
I have now mine for over a year and I can yet say that I will keep it for a long term.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Kronoss said:


> Has finally someone found a bracelet with end-links that fit this watch.
> I have now mine for over a year and I can yet say that I will keep it for a long term.


Have you seen this? 

Hello from the MKII Instagram
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showpost.php?p=49652495&share_type=t

IG: th3measure


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

That definately looks like a solid option. Although it is an oyster style bracelet.



TheMeasure said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> Hello from the MKII Instagram
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showpost.php?p=49652495&share_type=t
> ...


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

TheMeasure said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> Hello from the MKII Instagram
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showpost.php?p=49652495&share_type=t
> ...


If they make it in a 20, might be worth trying on a Vantage...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

TheMeasure said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> Hello from the MKII Instagram
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showpost.php?p=49652495&share_type=t
> ...


Thanks, but no, I haven't saw this and I can't as I haven't Tapatalk.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Kronoss said:


> Thanks, but no, I haven't saw this and I can't as I haven't Tapatalk.


You don't need Tapatalk - he was directing you here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/hello-mkii-instagram-4189682-post49652495.html#post49652495

Tapatalk is an iOS and Android app that allows users to read, post to, and share posts from, online fora...


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Darwin said:


> You don't need Tapatalk - he was directing you here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/hello-mkii-instagram-4189682-post49652495.html#post49652495
> 
> Tapatalk is an iOS and Android app that allows users to read, post to, and share posts from, online fora...


Thanks, that look no so bad. I will see to order one of those.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Kronoss said:


> Thanks, that look no so bad. I will see to order one of those.


Just be aware that those seem to be $176 bracelets (on sale...)
That is mental.

Also according to the person who tried it, 
he says the bracelet metal is a little darker than the watch.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B1THJ4HH343/


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

redhed18 said:


> Just be aware that those seem to be $176 bracelets (on sale...)
> That is mental.
> 
> Also according to the person who tried it,
> ...


Ahem, quite 1/3 from price of the watch. I have to think about.
Thanks a lot.


----------

